# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Детские песни и  не только от nick_p

## nick_p

Не знаю зачем я это делаю...

Детские (мои mp3):
Дитя любви   http://ifolder.ru/10722308 
Простая песенка  http://ifolder.ru/10721716 
Под новый год http://ifolder.ru/10721605 
Мой город  http://ifolder.ru/10721515 

Детские (мои mpg):
Джаз http://ifolder.ru/10698026
Рождество http://ifolder.ru/10697500 
Не детская (моя):
10000 лет  http://ifolder.ru/10697686 

Варианты аранжировок:
Здравствуй первый класс http://ifolder.ru/8639248
Песенка Элизы http://ifolder.ru/8639236 
Ой, по над Волгой  http://ifolder.ru/8638740 
Кораллы http://ifolder.ru/8638668 

Если есть интерес пишите - parhomenko@list.ru

----------


## мусяня

*nick_p*,
 Столько спасибков!!!!Надо бы чего-то добавить нового...
Послушала!!Детки-класс!!!!Спасибо!!!

----------


## nick_p

Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся на моё творчество!
К сожалению здесь бываю редко...
Если есть интерес пишите parhomenko@list.ru

----------


## Серёжа

*nick_p*,
большое спасибо за прекрасные песни, отличные аранжировки и чистое "хрустальное" исполнение.
Очень хочется знать имена авторов и исполнителей. К сожалению, не удалось послушать
песни "Джаз" и "Рождество" (очень "тяжёлые файлы"), если можно, опубликуйте
эти песни в mp.3 формате. Успехов в творчестве и ждём продолжения.
seryozha514@gmail.com

----------


## Оксанчик40

Прослушала песню "Под новый год". Здорово!

----------


## Изюминка

Очень понравились песни! Спасибо большое!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Anna57

Послушала песню "Под новый год", понравилось, жаль файл "Рождество" удален, очень заинтересовал.

----------


## ната65

*nick_p*,
 здравствуйте,если можете,пришлите песни по почте " b-pn@yandex.ru" для подготовки к новогодним праздникам.заранее спасибо-наталия.

----------


## NataS

Жаль что так и не удалось послушать песенки. Почему то не качаются. Если обновите попробуем послушать. Детские песни очень нужная тема и спасибо что делитесь.

----------


## Орхидея

Очень здорово, спасибо большое за то, что поделились!
*NataS*, а у меня скачались...

----------


## natakur

Спасибо за прекрасные песни!!! Очень во время)))!!!!

----------


## smololesya

Огромное спасибо! Сейчас так трудно найти что-то новенькое для деток.

----------


## ksushanovl

Спасибо. Очень понравилось.

----------


## nas.

Спасибо, мне тоже очень понравилось. :Aga:

----------


## Edgars

Успехов в творчестве и ждём продолжения

----------

